# Having HD installed Saturday...a question...



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm having a VIP622 installed this weekend (just bought a spanking new Sony 50" KDS-50A2000). Here's my question...will the installer supply the HDMI cable or do I need to buy one myself? Thanks.


----------



## rjfrandle (Aug 18, 2006)

My installer did not have HDMI. I'd have one ready if that's what you want to use.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Installer will bring Component, composite and rf cables, that's probably it.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks. Looks like I need to pick one up this week.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Get one online if you can, they are WAY overpriced in the stores. I bought a Monster HDMI cable on ebay for $20 shipped that was $100 at Best Buy. They use them as a profit leader when you buy TV's from them, so they are marked way up. 

Another place I have heard good things about on boards like this is monoprice.com


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I got my HDMI cable from www.monoprice.com. I was glade I did, the installer said my 622 did not have any cables in the box.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

what do you need male to male to hook it up?


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

The 622 does not come with one so as a favor to my customers I bring one along and provide it at no charge. Makes for good customer relations and referals for more business. Definitely woth the cost.

Wayne


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, looks like no HD for me right now. Apparently there's a huge tree blocking my view of the HD satellite. He told me my only options are to cut down the offending branches or wait until the beginning of next year for the new HD satellite to go into service? What new satellite is he referring to? He said it will be closer to the two I can currently receive.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Todd H said:


> Well, looks like no HD for me right now. Apparently there's a huge tree blocking my view of the HD satellite. He told me my only options are to cut down the offending branches or wait until the beginning of next year for the new HD satellite to go into service? What new satellite is he referring to? He said it will be closer to the two I can currently receive.


For Georgia there are 2 sats that will give U HDTV. If all he brought out was a dish 1000 that is the problem. What the installer was saying is that 129 won't work for you. But with 2 dishes for your location to be aimed at the standard channels birds 110 & 119 then the 61.5 bird for HD. Now if you can get either 61.5 or 129 then would you be able to get the main birds at 110 & 119? Call dish and have them send some one out that will look at doing a 2 dish set-up.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Will they charge me anything extra for installing the second dish?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Todd H said:


> Will they charge me anything extra for installing the second dish?


I don't know for sure but don't think so. I have 3 dishes and it cost me the same. U ask why 1. SD (110/119), 2. HD 61.5 (Voom legacy they were on that location), & 3, LIL (My locals are on 148). That also included the DPP44 switch to be able to look at all 3 dishes. When they did it that was a standard install for an HD dish set-up for my area.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help. The installer acted like he didn't want to be there. He basically got on my roof, broke out his compass, and said I couldn't get HD. I believe all he checked was if I could get the 129 satellite. He didn't even check 61.5.

So far the two installers I've dealt with have been unimpressive. The one that installed the original dish didn't finish the job. I hope the next guy is a little better.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Quick question before I call Dish again...

Where in the sky is 61.5 in relation to 110/119? Where should I be looking to make sure there are no obstacles? I thought I read it is at an almost 90 degree angle to the left of where my 110/119 dish is pointing. My house is surrounded by a number of trees so I'm trying to make sure I miss them on 61.5.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Todd H said:


> Quick question before I call Dish again...
> 
> Where in the sky is 61.5 in relation to 110/119? Where should I be looking to make sure there are no obstacles? I thought I read it is at an almost 90 degree angle to the left of where my 110/119 dish is pointing. My house is surrounded by a number of trees so I'm trying to make sure I miss them on 61.5.


It will be between 45 to 48 degrees (since I don't know your exat location) to the E and about 1 to 2 degrees lower in the sky. 90 would be pointing over Africa.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> It will be between 45 to 48 degrees (since I don't know your exat location) to the E and about 1 to 2 degrees lower in the sky. 90 would be pointing over Africa.


The exact location is in Eastman, Georgia. When I get home today, I'll see if there's anything in the way around 45 degrees to the east. I have a feeling there may be another tree in the way at that location.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Todd H said:


> The exact location is in Eastman, Georgia. When I get home today, I'll see if there's anything in the way around 45 degrees to the east. I have a feeling there may be another tree in the way at that location.


Now that I have very close to your Latitude and Longitude. I did a refigure and it will only be about around 30 degree to the E of 110. Chnge in elevation will be only 1 or 2 degrees. I use a Sat Tracker calculator supplied by Lyngsat.com on line. Sorry I made the mistake.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, he's here now installing the second dish for 61.5. When I told him about putting up another dish for 61.5, he told me I wouldn't get all of my HD stations. I didn't say anything to him and just told him to go ahead and do it. Hopefully in a little while I'll be able to enjoy HD goodness on my new Sony 50" A2000.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Done! I actually got a very good installer this time. Everything went smooth as silk. Now enjoying HD for the first time. Going to be a fun weekend.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

hmmm... I did mine backwards from you, first I got the 622 hooked up and working then I went and got a HDTV. That way I could assess my needs for connectivity and ended up with a 32" LCD that has VGA for the computer, I use it all the time with the wireless mouse and KB, HDMI for the 622, two component for the the DVD recorder & DVD player, and S-Video for my Older Tivo Series 1.

The only Mistake I made was getting a Sony 7.1 receiver to replace the old one, non Sony, that has had remote problems. Turning off the Sony DVD player turns off the 7.1 and the dang TV responds to Sony remote commands even though it isn't a Sony (who knew!) SO i have to be careful with my aiming of the remotes.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

fsquid said:


> what do you need male to male to hook it up?


anyone?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> hmmm... I did mine backwards from you, first I got the 622 hooked up and working then I went and got a HDTV. That way I could assess my needs for connectivity and ended up with a 32" LCD that has VGA for the computer, I use it all the time with the wireless mouse and KB, HDMI for the 622, two component for the the DVD recorder & DVD player, and S-Video for my Older Tivo Series 1.
> 
> The only Mistake I made was getting a Sony 7.1 receiver to replace the old one, non Sony, that has had remote problems. Turning off the Sony DVD player turns off the 7.1 and the dang TV responds to Sony remote commands even though it isn't a Sony (who knew!) SO i have to be careful with my aiming of the remotes.


Check your new owners manual and see if you can change the codes on some of the Sony devices. Usually there are options to do this for the reason that you are experiencing.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

lol - so funny, i havent been on the board in a while - as SOON as i saw your title - i was just gonna respoind: "dont expect to be watching everything you want on saturday - SOMETHING will go wrong and SOMETHING will not be working correctly - itll take at least one more tech out there to get the job done" - in my case, it took two more and a second 622...


----------

